# River Gift



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Our Hill Country rivers are a gift. They beautifully satisfy the outdoor stirrings we have from time to time. 

Day two of the Martindale to Fentress river trip was incredible! Light tail winds whispered through the emerging leaves of spring, ushering us through tranquil pools of pale green water.

The fish were awake and hungry!

Let's go fishing.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Those are some thick river bass. Good job!


----------



## Goin Coastal (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you like that Diablo kayak? My dad and I just seen them at the Houston Fishing Show last weekend. We are looking to get a couple to fish the Guadalupe.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Goin Coastal said:


> How do you like that Diablo kayak? My dad and I just seen them at the Houston Fishing Show last weekend. We are looking to get a couple to fish the Guadalupe.


Unlike any other.

Click on this link to see photos of our two day paddle on the San Marcos river in the Diablo.

Let's go fishing.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gttq6e8m6pu6cg/GVQw65z9PR


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Mike, LOVE your stuff! When was this trip? We just got back from two guided days in Hill Country and were totally SKUNKED!!!! Fly fished 3/13 and 14 and got nada. Using drift boat did two Ingram lakes and floated the Llano second day. Need to hire you to guide I guess, you do much better than we did!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

MarkA70 said:


> Mike, LOVE your stuff! When was this trip? We just got back from two guided days in Hill Country and were totally SKUNKED!!!! Fly fished 3/13 and 14 and got nada. Using drift boat did two Ingram lakes and floated the Llano second day. Need to hire you to guide I guess, you do much better than we did!!


Mark, thanks for your comments . . . . from time to time I take folks out and share what I know about the Hill Country rivers.


----------

